# Show your Protrek/Pathfinder !



## col dane

Im a big fan of protrek/pathfinder, (any casio watch) but when buying my new prg-500-1, I searched the web a lot and it was hard to come by pictures of people actually wearing one. So come on post pics of your protrek/pathfinder/casio any model on your arm ! Also cool if peolpe with alternative straps posted some pics so we all could be inspired. Come on people ! :-! Here is mine.

I Wrote this post at first, not thinking about all the other cool Casio´s im really sorry. Just bring it, lets see ´em but please just one pic of your watch on your arm (or someone elses arm, still attached please). That' s what makes it so much better than what the online shops offers, of pics.


----------



## brvheart

I'll play - I only have one WS of one of mine - I need to get my 240 photoed as well!

The Dark Knight


----------



## col dane

Nice, this was the one i started looking at first. Great pic ! 
I think I will buy a 240 too, its just a great watch and so cool and easy too look at.


----------



## brvheart

they are both awesome  

In fact this reminds me - I never shot the 130y properly!! I have two shoots to do!!


----------



## col dane

Looking forward to see them. go go !


----------



## hbk_99

hi i have a paw2000t 







my paw1300t







and my pag-240







 you can see the back of my g7710 stealing camera


----------



## brvheart

Holy BIG Pictures Batman!!


----------



## col dane

great : )


----------



## wave180




----------



## rakkasan




----------



## PFUND28

I snagged a PRG-500 and knew I wouldn't care for the band - nato cure! I love the way it fits now


----------



## Sedi

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


























cheers, Sedi


----------



## Nolander




----------



## T. Wong

My recent PRG240, adaptors and a one piece MilSpec nylon....


rail view by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## ericng79

*Morning guys... 

Here are my contributions... *









*30.7 degrees Celsius is considered a pretty cool day over here... |>*









*Apparently my apartment is @ 100ft elevation... :think:*









*Have a nice day everyone! :-!*


----------



## yschow

Hi col dane,

How about this: The stealth black PRG-500Y of mine..:-d:-d


cheers,

yschow


----------



## JonL

yschow said:


> How about this: The stealth black PRG-500Y of mine...


Love it!










And the Manaslus too -



















And can't forget my little yellow friend -


----------



## yschow

One more, my PRG-200A (Bright Gold Bezel)...:-d:-d

cheers,

yschow


----------



## Mike Rivera

Here's mine - really enjoy it in Titainium.


----------



## JacksonExports

My 240 on the Lake.


----------



## clubber

Another PAW-1500T but this on a 22mm black Maratac Zulu

got this a couple of weeks ago but still has that new car smell


----------



## Guarionex

24mm panatime

Sent from my Garminfone using Forum Runner


----------



## andrzejmakal

My PRG-240









Cheers


----------



## over2land

Sedi said:


> cheers, Sedi


Sedi- What is the model number of that first one? Never seen one like that before.


----------



## over2land

PRG-240 on custom paracord strap








PAW-1300Y on black titanium bracelet








PRW-2000 on custom paracord band


----------



## semtex

Hello!
PRG 130GC and PRW 1500T.


----------



## Sedi

over2land said:


> Sedi- What is the model number of that first one? Never seen one like that before.


It's a PRW-1200-3 - I only got it 'cause Colonel Quaritch wore one in "Avatar" and I thought - damn, that is one badass watch that guy is wearing. Here's the story behind it:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/im-so-happy-long-search-has-ended-463451.html?highlight=colonel
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/colonels-choice-avatar-prw-1200-3ver-465746.html?highlight=colonel
to be 100% correct - the watch used in the movie was probably a PAW-1200-3 not a PRW-1200-3 - only difference is the writing on the strap and back of the watch - Pathfinder instead of Protrek.
Opposed to what I wrote in the thread I'm pretty sure it was not the non-atomic version PRG-90 - 'cause in a hi-res screenshot you can see the words "receiving indicator" on the watch face.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Daniele

Guarionex said:


> 24mm panatime. Sent from my Garminfone using Forum Runner


Guarionex, what's the model no. of this Protrek? Looks good :-!


----------



## andrzejmakal

I got adapters for my PRG-240. Much more comfortable with NATO strap. Cheers


----------



## T. Wong

andrzejmakal said:


> I got adapters for my PRG-240. Much more comfortable with NATO strap. Cheers


Love your strap color choices!!!! well done!


----------



## Odie

My own creation


----------



## Daniele

*Protrek 240 on Maratac Zulu*

Protrek PRG-240 on 22mm British Grey Maratac Zulu (w/ adaptors from PAW-1500)
In my opinion the 22mm Maratac fits way better than a 24mm :-!


----------



## Shademantis

And I think the main character Jake wore the paw1300G. Not terribly excited to admit this, but I too fell under the Avatar watch spell and bought one. Love the watch...the movie, not so much. 



Sedi said:


> It's a PRW-1200-3 - I only got it 'cause Colonel Quaritch wore one in "Avatar" and I thought - damn, that is one badass watch that guy is wearing. cheers, Sedi


----------



## Sedi

andrzejmakal said:


> I got adapters for my PRG-240. Much more comfortable with NATO strap. Cheers


Yes, I had the same idea for my PAW-500T (which basically lost the "T" now - but I think the bezel is Ti also):









cheers, Sedi


----------



## Sedi

Shademantis said:


> And I think the main character Jake wore the paw1300G. Not terribly excited to admit this, but I too fell under the Avatar watch spell and bought one. Love the watch...the movie, not so much.


I like the movie - the middle part is a tad too long - the whole "learn the natives' way" was kind of boring. The rest was quite good IMO. By the way: Michelle Rodriguez wore a Casio G-Shock G-056 in the movie.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## ongkybeta

my orange protrek!









more pics after the link!https://www.watchuseek.com/f94/protrek-prg-240-8dr-572303.html


----------



## JacksonExports

Pag-240 after a climb


----------



## copperjohn

Starting the workout










Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## ongkybeta

my orange protrek


----------



## itsgabriel




----------



## watchngars




----------



## lowtech

some older ones...


----------



## Gerry.GEG

Ok, just received my 5000 last night. Love it!

Have we seen this combo yet?


















Very comfortable.


----------



## intensecycleboy

PAW-1500T. It's going on 5 months of ownership now, and it's taken a real beating. I've taken this thing mountain biking, hiking, and at work. I've gone through 2 Suunto's at work so far, and I'm already going to suggest that this Casio will outlast them both.


----------



## zippofan

I have two, PAW-1500:










PAG-80T










Rescued this little guy from certain death in the well of my uncle's Sunfish sailboat, he was grateful and posed for this picture:


----------



## kospan

Hello fellow protrekkers! At the moment I have 2 protreks, the PRW-1100YTJ and the PRW-1500YTJ. I really like these two watches!
I am now eyeing the PRW-5100-1JF for a future purchase!


----------



## johnny.bravus

Unboxing.


----------



## hgrcdo

Gotten PRG130 a month ago!! Its my daily watch ever since!!


----------



## mmarkos

Hello everyone! I had some Casio's Pro Trek (PRG-40T, PRG-80T and PRG-240T) and one Suunto Core All Black, for me the best choice at the moment is the PRG-240T. Many functions in one piece and accurate readings, except for the constants altimeter calibrations, i'd like to see the barometer/altimeter lock on pathfinder line... The Sunrise/Sunset predictions is accurate in minutes, see the pictures below. I know that Suunto Core is a resistent piece but I don't like the plastic appearence. The Pro Trek line "appears" to be more metallic. I like very much too the low profile, I can use it all day in almost any situation.
Here's more pictures of PRG-240T, i have a 7 3/4" wrist.
Sorry for my English...


























































*Sunset predicted to 18:15h*








*And at 18:11h*








*And at 18:16h the sun was gone...*


----------



## mtb_dad

The PAG240 - all it's missing is a bottle opener.


----------



## mtb_dad

Snowshoe, WV. The altimeter was fairly on when I arrived, but I reset it to known altitude. Even after a day of fluctuating pressure and storms moving in and out, the altitude was never off by more than 60 feet. Even though it lacks an altimeter lock, the PAG240 has really been impressing me in the field.


----------



## incidentflux

My partner at the gym... Submerged in the wet pool for hours, or in the hot and humid steam room or in the dry heat of the sauna, or covered in soap and water in the shower.

Let's hope it lives up to its Pro Trek name 

Casio Pro Trek Tough Solar Black Dial Men's Watch - PRG550-1A9 
PRO TREK - Watches - CASIO


----------



## Willieboy

col dane said:


> Nice, this was the one i started looking at first. Great pic !
> I think I will buy a 240 too, its just a great watch and so cool and easy too look at.





Mildred470 said:


> Nice, this was the one i started looking at first. Great pic !
> I think I will buy a 240 too, its just a great watch and so cool and easy too look at.


Very strange. Col Dane and Mildred are obviously on the same wavelength.


----------



## casiopro

Greetings... my PRW-2500 :-!


----------



## tenXring

^^^ i second that but with maratac


----------



## Texaspoff

I have always been a huge Gshock fan, but have really become attached to my Pathfinder. Here is my Modded PAG240, That has become my favorite. I scavenged the Black parts from a totaled PAG240T. The black clip is from a 300ML. I am working on a negative display mod with the internals from the 240T. Will see how that works out. Here are the obligatory pictures...TXPO


----------



## mvyrmnd

My PRG-240, my daily watch for a while now. Copped a few scratches, too!


----------



## chriscentro

Hi

I've just joined the forum today!

Here's my Protrek


----------



## Lo/Rez

Hi. I just joined today. This has been my daily work watch over the years and has worked flawlessly. I got the itch to buy a new one and ordered a PRG-S510-1 tonight.


----------



## jricher82




----------



## Smaug

I'll play too. I went through the long search process too, earlier this year. Found a couple similar threads, and started one of my own, requesting opinions.

I quite like yours, even as just an analog watch, it looks sharp. But then, it has all the "bonus features" that can be on the sub-display and which can re-purpose the hands.

Here's my PAW2000 on my 6-7/8" wrist. I also bought the PRW2500T, but returned that one in favor of this one because I like the thinness of this one, and I prefer the sunrise-sunset data to the tide graph. (I'm in the Chicago area; absolutely NO need for tide features, although the moon phase, I think would be fun, if not exactly useful.  )










I also like the fact that it displays the time of day in most other modes, so I can keep an eye on the time of day while I'm watching the timer to flip my steak on the grill.


----------



## kanzaki_reborn

Wow! What great Protreks you guys have. :-!
I do have one but it's old school. A PRT-40. Will post some wrist shots once I get them batteries replaced.


----------



## triplesss

Hi All,

My 4 year old Protrek PW 1500


----------



## kanzaki_reborn

My vintage Protrek. PRT-40SJ-7AT Winter Edition

Just finished replacing batteries. Have a few problems though....Bezel is stuck, no alarm, 1 wrong screw in caseback and battery clamps are loose. (but i have a workaround for the clamps)


----------



## mvyrmnd

kanzaki_reborn said:


> My vintage Protrek. PRT-40SJ-7AT Winter Edition
> 
> Just finished replacing batteries. Have a few problems though....Bezel is stuck, no alarm, 1 wrong screw in caseback and battery clamps are loose. (but i have a workaround for the clamps)


Awesome!


----------



## TS149

Did you replace the batteries yourself? If so, take a look around where you did it for some really tiny springs that fell out of the watch. If a jeweler did it for you, they really messed up.

The tiny springs complete a circuit to a piezoelectric alarm mounted on the inside of your case back. If those tiny screws aren't there (or if you put the back on upside down, if that's even possible) then you get no alarm sound.

As for the bezel, I have no clue.


----------



## kanzaki_reborn

TS149 said:


> Did you replace the batteries yourself? If so, take a look around where you did it for some really tiny springs that fell out of the watch. If a jeweler did it for you, they really messed up.
> 
> The tiny springs complete a circuit to a piezoelectric alarm mounted on the inside of your case back. If those tiny screws aren't there (or if you put the back on upside down, if that's even possible) then you get no alarm sound.
> 
> As for the bezel, I have no clue.


The last battery change was done by a jeweler. This time, I did it myself. There is 1 alarm spring on the module and it makes a sound, but very weak for me to hear. And after days of searching for a solution, I just found out from a Japanese website from the other thread that this specific Protrek has 2 alarm springs instead of one. I was like "Oh so that's the problem" I figured that the dumb tech who took my watch apart, lost 1 alarm spring and one of its screws. (one screw is smaller than the others) So he screwed up my watch, bigtime.


----------



## PFUND28

Revival of an old thread eh?? Ok, I can do this again - PRG510 in titanium! And on a nato again too


----------



## harald-hans

My ProTrek for today ...


----------



## gerryoris

I now a convert casio am waiting for my new prg250t-7 this waiting time is killing me btw how come there very few 250T pictures here? Or i miss something?


----------



## harald-hans

And I am still waiting for my new RM series PRW-S2500-1JF ...


----------



## dstorbit




----------



## Robdd1

PRG-40 - brand new to replace my battered old one


----------



## Ch3mical

Enviado desde mi GT-i9100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Delmarco

My brand new *Casio Pathfinder Protrek PAW1100T* _(traded up from my old PRG40T which I retired Dec 2012 after 10 years of solid service)

_I love the *PAW1100T* but it is not without a few flaws!


----------



## hiker

prg 40 has 4 lithium batteries in it!how can you expect its light to be as bright as a solar powered watch like 1100 where you never have to change batteries! I had 40 once,its battery change was difficult and ultimately a watch maker damaged it while chaging battery.1100 or prg 80 is in my opinion a vast improvement over 40 lineup.great watch it is.40 does not even have a count down timer!!!!while 1100,s or 80,s count down timer is one of best and most audible count down timers I have seen in casios.also 80,s barometer is much better.gives differential baro pointer for constant updated info


----------



## Delmarco

hiker said:


> prg 40 has 4 lithium batteries in it!how can you expect its light to be as bright as a solar powered watch like 1100 ....


Uhm not sure if what you wrote was a typo BUT the PRG40 watch is BRIGHTER than the PRG80/PAW1100! See the picture below. It is not my opinion but it is a clear and conrete fact. That said the 4 lithium batteries are expensive to change professionally and tedious to change by yourself. The PRG40 was costing me $40 to $50 every 2 years in batteries and I realized it was time to go solar powered.

I've only had the PAW1100T for a month and I am still adjusting to it but it definately does not excite me like my PRG40T did when I first unboxed it in 2002. On it's own I agree the PAW1100 is a brilliant watch but if you are used to owning other A.B.Cs or other Pathfinders then you will 'feel' that the PAW1100 is sort of average and at best a good starter watch for those folks that are new to Pathfinders and want a simple, durable A.B.C.


----------



## JPC

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JPC

Robdd1 said:


> View attachment 932340
> 
> 
> PRG-40 - brand new to replace my battered old one


Where did you find that? I've been looking for one.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hiker

well 40 also had its plus points.but 4 batteries was big let down.these batteries are not even easy to find


----------



## hiker

Delmarco said:


> Uhm not sure if what you wrote was a typo BUT the PRG40 watch is BRIGHTER than the PRG80/PAW1100! See the picture below. It is not my opinion but it is a clear and conrete fact. That said the 4 lithium batteries are expensive to change professionally and tedious to change by yourself. The PRG40 was costing me $40 to $50 every 2 years in batteries and I realized it was time to go solar powered.
> 
> I've only had the PAW1100T for a month and I am still adjusting to it but it definately does not excite me like my PRG40T did when I first unboxed it in 2002. On it's own I agree the PAW1100 is a brilliant watch but if you are used to owning other A.B.Cs or other Pathfinders then you will 'feel' that the PAW1100 is sort of average and at best a good starter watch for those folks that are new to Pathfinders and want a simple, durable A.B.C.


yes typing error.....I meant that prg 40 light has to be brighter as it has 4 batteries.while prg 80 has single ctl 1616 solar battery.but I would gladly accept this minor shortcoming for the convenience of never having to change battery!!!after all the light must be bright enough to let you see digits in dark.and 80/1100 light is more than enough

also I agree that 1100 size is bit too much.but I guess in that case you must have bought prg 240.which is same shape as 40 but solar.its baro screen also remains on for one hour at time compared to 1100,s 3 minutes​


----------



## harald-hans

Best night visibility I ever have seen is on my new Ambit ...









Grüsse 

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone via Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## adi911

I made some pictures with PRG-550-1A1


----------



## harald-hans

Cool pics ... |>


----------



## Delmarco

*PAW1100T-7V

*


----------



## RIC3BOY

My PAG40. Had it since Christmas 2007, and its been through quite a lot. Decided to do a slight refresh with different colours.

*
BEFORE
*

































*

AFTER

*




































Just awaiting shipment of my Maratac Mil-Spec 22mm bands (ordered black and desert tan).


----------



## JPC

over2land said:


> PRG-240 on custom paracord strap
> View attachment 483732
> 
> 
> PAW-1300Y on black titanium bracelet
> View attachment 483734
> 
> 
> PRW-2000 on custom paracord band
> View attachment 483735


Hey, how do you like the 240 on that paracord? Did you need adapters?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RIC3BOY

Here's updated photos with the straps:


----------



## pegase747

Here is my PRG200GB-3 on Nato, like it a lot so far. One of the most confortable watch I have. Usefull as well !

Look at the Baro press drop on that one ! The weather has tourned to crap here in Hong-Kong the last 24hrs...Accurate !

Pierre


----------



## Motor51

Here is my current one. Going to pick up a protrek 5000 tomorrow. What size Zulu band should I order to put on it? 

MOTOR 51


----------



## chriscentro

My protrek


----------



## Rentacop

PRG550 on a Maratac NATO:


----------



## adi911

Hey, nice watch  I was wondering, why you choose this nato strap ? Why not use the original ? I also have this model and I was thinking to get one Hirsch Extreme. Still, not convinced, but I see alot of guys here with this nato strap. What are the benefits, or on other words, why you put that strap on it ?
Cheers!


----------



## Rentacop

adi911 said:


> Hey, nice watch  I was wondering, why you choose this nato strap ? Why not use the original ? I also have this model and I was thinking to get one Hirsch Extreme. Still, not convinced, but I see alot of guys here with this nato strap. What are the benefits, or on other words, why you put that strap on it ?
> Cheers!


Hey adi,
I put it on the nato because the stock strap is too long for me. Because the Protrek is already a big watch, the longish strap made the watch look way too big for my 7.25" wrist. I'd love to put it on either the stock strap or a hirsch extreme!


----------



## Motor51

My new purchase. I have a Zulu strap on the way. 

MOTOR 51


----------



## db1561

This the only watch I wear anymore!


----------



## Henrik A

Just arrived today... And I love it


----------



## yschow

My Protrek Family. PRG-250-1A is on the way....


----------



## mblakrek

Sent from LiveDroid®


----------



## ithehappy

@db1561: Please mention the model no.
@ Henrik A: PRG 200T-7D?
Congrats to both btw.


----------



## Rouslanh

Here is my PRG-80L-2V on Hirsh Extreme Strap...


----------



## cmoy

Here's my PRW-2500 on the Andean Express  Highest alti recorded with this watch 









On a NATO


----------



## cmoy

and here she is in St. Maartens b-)


----------



## Sedi

Rouslanh said:


> Here is my *6 years old* PRG-80L-2V on Hirsh Extreme Strap...
> View attachment 1066179
> 
> View attachment 1066181


Hi and welcome to the forum! Looks very cool on the Hirsch!

cheers, Sedi


----------



## supergeten

PRW-5000


----------



## mblakrek

Sent from LiveDroid®


----------



## cmoy

Ouch!!!!



mblakrek said:


> Sent from LiveDroid®


----------



## hiker

mblakrek said:


> Sent from LiveDroid®


I guess its a little bigger than ouchhh....once I had protrek.prg 50 (first solar protrek in "history " of mankind.lol).I had bike accident.both arm bones got fractured.the prg 50 just had minor scratches on strap and body....but this damage you show also proves my own experience that prw 2500 bezel is rather soft.mine also got scratched by hust 1.5 meter fall.anyway if you can chage the bezel youll be fine....titanium strap though easy to scratch minor bruises but is very hardy in my experience.you cant break damage each with rather good force


----------



## Sabresoft




----------



## hiker

himlayan odyssey from 2009.have more pictures but may be later.see that how my three altimeters read at top of one mountain pass whose height was around 13300 feet .on top is my accurate swiss victorinox altimeter ,than is casio prg 90 and than is timex expedition altimeter watch


----------



## hiker

lacrosse altimeter watch .neither very stylish nor very fancy nor is said to be too much water resist (according to some reports).but I bought it last year and found out that its the best thing for weather forecast.just lying on my desk it gives barometric pressure upto 0.1 mb resolution and its weather forecast was so accurate that I bought a second one just in case they discontinue making it!highly recommended after my experience...remember that I currently own around 10 casio protreks ( I have been buying them since 12 years or so) and this was one of few times I went outside casio brand and was impressed by accuracy of this time piece...only once or twice when it was exposed to moisture it reset itself ,other than that its been very impressive.specially for the price point


----------



## mblakrek

PRW1300 JDM 










Sent from LiveDroid®


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

There, I just liked ALL of your watches


----------



## Ropes4u

Rouslanh said:


> Here is my PRG-80L-2V on Hirsh Extreme Strap...
> View attachment 1066179
> 
> View attachment 1066181
> View attachment 1068222
> View attachment 1068148
> View attachment 1068149


I have to find a PRG80, thanks...


----------



## Delmarco




----------



## Stargazer1

Black Titanium PRW-1300YTJ


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## chriscentro

Sharing 1 shot today that I really like


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

I can finally join in since yesterday, my first:


----------



## santeh

Here is my newly acquired PRW 2500-1A with a ZULU band.


----------



## Sabresoft




----------



## udns_eric

Here's my latest ProTrek: the PRW-S5100-1JF


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

udns_eric said:


> Here's my latest ProTrek: the PRW-S5100-1JF
> View attachment 1133270


I was wondering something about those; can you hear them ticking if you put your ear to the case in a quiet room, or are they just as silent as a digital watch?


----------



## udns_eric

Good question. Will check when I get home tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## udns_eric

If I hold it to my ear, yes, you will hear the "tick tick" sound of the second hand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## White95

Rookie here. Just bought this PRW2500. Black 3 ring Zulu and NATO straps are in the mail.


----------



## Chrisek

My first ProTrek just landed.










PRW3000-4

Sent with aloha


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

udns_eric said:


> If I hold it to my ear, yes, you will hear the "tick tick" sound of the second hand.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks man


----------



## yankeexpress

PRG-550
At baseball game


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM




----------



## BrentW33




----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

BrentW33 said:


> View attachment 1153539
> View attachment 1153541


Nice watch, but awesome background 

Utah?


----------



## BrentW33

HereComesTheBOOM said:


> Nice watch, but awesome background
> 
> Utah?


Thank you, and no it was in Arizona at the Grand Canyon.


----------



## yankeexpress

PRG-60T, solar and titanium, but no countdown and no second hand. Looks big but is light in weight.


----------



## yankeexpress

PRG-80T....solar and titanium with countdown timer I use for sail racing start timer. Tough watch that has taken a pounding with no problems.


----------



## yankeexpress

PRW-S2500MG...the Maglite edition with sapphire crystal, solar, atomic, tide graph and carbon fiber strap


----------



## Sedi

yankeexpress said:


> PRG-60T, solar and titanium, but no countdown and no second hand. Looks big but is light in weight.
> View attachment 1154284


I really like that model - after a lot of research I've come to the conclusion that this was the only *solar ana-digi *Casio with a *fully illuminated* dial. Casio should definitely re-issue one like it with a modern module.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Lionelwkh

The crown jewel of my 3 protreks:


----------



## lee172

My new PAW-1500, i am constantly amazed by how much stuff it has on it.. solar, atomic, compass, barometer, altimeter, thermometer, moon, tide..!

Can it be beat, feature wise?


----------



## CasioVibe

My adventure companion the pag-240:


----------



## Malinium 111

Hello every body, I have got this picture of a watch that I need to know What type(kind) it is?

I saw it in the series of Prison Break season 1,now I made some research what if it is a Timex and it turned out that is is NOT.

SO, if any knows what type is it? PLEASE tell me.......thanks ​


----------



## Malinium 111

EXcusMe, Does any body live in this website?


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

Malinium 111 said:


> EXcusMe, Does any body live in this website?


Your impatience will not make anyone recognize this watch any quicker. Nor is this the thread for such a request to be honest. Didn't you already make a dedicated thread for this? Don't spam this forum with similar posts please.

I'm sure someone will post it if they know it, but there's always the possibility it's just a movie-prop too of course.

It reminds me a little of my Polar heart-rate monitor, otherwise I have no idea. Perhaps you can try the watches-in-movies thread?

Good luck on your search.


----------



## ice_man

My first one as well...














































Tapatalk.


----------



## zippofan

This one just showed up :-!










So far I'm impressed.


----------



## BrentW33

zippofan said:


> This one just showed up :-!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I'm impressed.


What model number is this?


----------



## hiker

casio PRW-3000-1


----------



## ice_man

Tapatalk.


----------



## BrentW33

hiker said:


> casio PRW-3000-1


Thank you. I actually found it also but didn't look quite the same on the website than it did in the photos posted above. Very nice looking watch.


----------



## Meridian

PRW-2500 enroute somewhere.


----------



## Icosahedron

My new little friend arrived about an hour ago. Already I think I'm in love. From Japan in a week, less about 8 hours. What a world.


----------



## fresno1232001

santeh said:


> View attachment 1130298
> 
> 
> Here is my newly acquired PRW 2500-1A with a ZULU band.


 I wonder if we could trouble you folks to indicate the model number on the watches you show, as this person did. Also, how hard is it to replace the stock band on these with a Zulu or Nato band. This one looks great. I have the PAW2000-1CR. There are two screws on the outside of the lugs at 12 oclock and 6 oclock. How, exactly, do you get those unfascended? Use two screwdrivers at the same time? Do you have to keep the two little knurled rings there where the stock strap bolts up? Is keeping those optional depending on the size of Nato or Zulu you use? The strap on mine is kind of stiff and hole #6 leaves the watch loose on my wrist and hole #7 makes it sort of tight. I bought the Casio G-Shock GW-300 in 2003 and it has a gummy, rubbery strap. I wish Casio had kept those on these Pathfinders. The GW-300 still going strong. Won't sync, does charge. Gained 2 1/2 minutes during 7 mos. of DST. I notice that some of these watches have great contrast on the dial and some have less contrast. There is sort of two different technologies there. The 2000 is in the latter category, which I saw in the Amazon reviews before I bought it. The 2500 has the better contrast but the TIME is shown at the bottom of the screen in small numbers. Oh yeah! The TIME would be just an afterthought in designing a WATCH, I can fully appreciate. I might leave the time off altogether. I like the huge numbers for the TIME on the 2000 and the baro graph and a compass could save one's life. Love how lightweight the 2000 is. Great watches for ~$200.


----------



## fresno1232001

Very beautiful. I have the PAW2000 1CR- like this but with the shiney bezel. It too would look great with this Nato. How hard to get the stock band off? I see you can leave the two little knurled rings off, but safely store them away.


----------



## Reloko

Thing of Beauty - - PAW2000T.


----------



## hiker

Reloko said:


> Thing of Beauty - - PAW2000T.
> 
> View attachment 1287170


yup.beautiful.since I got prw 3000 I use the above watch u shown only on special occasions....it was a hidden gem casio produced in my opinion . you see very few people wearing prw 2000t or prg 200t.


----------



## Ripcode

PRW2500-1A on 5-Ring PVD Zulu.


----------



## harald-hans

*PRW-3000YT-5JF Black Titanium Limited *


----------



## J.Harris

My brand new PRG-270. Fits perfectly! My only complaint is that its low temp resist is only -10 and not -20

Sorry for bad picture had to use Paint because it would not let me upload from cell phone. Too big apparently


----------



## CasioVibe

I recently purchased a classic the Casio PAG-40T! In my opinion, the best legible display out of all the pathfinders! Love the look of this watch. Here are some pics:


----------



## hiker

have u seen prw 3000.its contrast and view is also amazing .specially considering that its solar power compared to prg 40 which uses 4 batteries


----------



## harald-hans

Solar Power is the minimum requirement for an ABC watch - anything else in this day and age is antiquarian ... :roll:

My opinion ...


----------



## CasioVibe

harald-hans said:


> Solar Power is the minimum requirement for an ABC watch - anything else in this day and age is antiquarian ... :roll:
> 
> My opinion ...


Just like any rechargeable battery, they get bad and lose the ability to hold a charge. Battery change is easy just like a normal watch. I wouldn't base my decision on buying any watch on its solar abilities.


----------



## CasioVibe

hiker said:


> have u seen prw 3000.its contrast and view is also amazing .specially considering that its solar power compared to prg 40 which uses 4 batteries


Yes I have and it is a good watch but again, I wouldn't base my decision on buying any watch just for its solar abilities. Changing 4 batteries is not an issue for me. Replace and forget about it until 3-4 years later. I have a piece of mind knowing that I don't have to worry about placing my watch by a window to charge it up every now and then. Worrying about it being "fully charged" and then losing its charge because it hasn't seen the sun in a few days or even months for that matter. Don't get me wrong, I think solar technology is the future but right now in my opinion it is far from being more efficient than battery powered watches.


----------



## CasioVibe




----------



## ricardomfs

Two of my tree Pro`s

cheers to all


----------



## time4achange

One of three watches under the Christmas tree this morning. PAW 1300.


----------



## awwfawk




----------



## Kenzirou

Hi...I'm newbie in here. This is my Protrek, currenty using this for the last 2 month. 
* change the strap with aftermarket one.


----------



## anvancy

my Protrek PRG 270-7.









Anvancy


----------



## anvancy

One more shot of my PRG 270-7. Brilliant watch to use.









Anvancy


----------



## hiker

beautiful watch at great price.one more benefit of 270 is that it has longest power reserve after full charge.9 months.


----------



## helicopsi

Just got mine last week (MANASLU PRX-7000YT-1JF black titan limited)









Very nice Watch
Roland


----------



## time4achange

PRG260-1


----------



## laghusikarwar

My 5 day old PRG 270-1. This is my Friday office watch as well as the weekend watch.


----------



## Soju Soldier

anvancy said:


> One more shot of my PRG 270-7. Brilliant watch to use.
> 
> View attachment 1349859
> 
> 
> Anvancy


How do you like the negative display? I thought about that watch but wasn't sure about the display so I went with a positive display instead. Colors on yours looks great.


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## Hilo

apologies beforehand for the shoddy picture quality..


*And with a cheapo flimsy nato..soon to be replaced with a zulu. At least i found out i love the colour combination!
*


----------



## raheelc

getting a PRW5100YT-1 delivered tomorrow! I'll post pics once I get it!


----------



## Wulf

Pro Trek for polar expeditions...! Well.. it's Lake Superior but it felt like the North Pole today.


----------



## isometrus

Nice ZULU.


----------



## hiker




----------



## hiker

Frank Wulfers said:


> Pro Trek for polar expeditions...! Well.. it's Lake Superior but it felt like the North Pole today.
> 
> View attachment 1430727
> 
> 
> View attachment 1430732


 casio protek maybe witnessing the dawn of a new mini ice age!grand!


----------



## hiker

my two rangemen having some time with their old ancestor casio dw 6700 .(too bad that my dw 6700 lost its bezel few years ago after almost 10 years of purchase.i hope rangie,s resin lasts longer.but i love them so much i did not hesitate in buying more than one.
after all life is a risk.

the amazing thing is that though my casio dw6700 lost its "clothes" few years back but its sensor values are still spot on after 12 /13 years (or so) of purchase!and u cant imagine the amount of dust etc its been exposed to...i went with the same watch to hamalayan mountains 8 years ago and reached the limit of its altimeter!(at that time casio altimeters had around 16000 feet altimeter calculation limit.and i went higher than this).

i also had a casio dw 6500 , which was even older model altimeter g shock than dw 6700 .but i lost it to bad battery change many years ago.dw 6500 had just altimeter/ barometer.it did not even have theromemeter.so i have been fascinated with g shock watches with sensors since their first launch.i have just the below pics for now.may be better pics later


----------



## milanovic

well it is not protrek and pathfinder, it is DW560 but I like it


----------



## andrzejmakal




----------



## Sedi

Haven't shown my new PRG-270 in this thread yet:









Cheers, Sedi


----------



## Shortsocks

I LOVE this thing. Prw-3000 is amazing. No worry ABC. It's the perfect tool!


----------



## Trandy

PAG-240 on a custom made Delaurian strap:


----------



## Stargazer1




----------



## Stargazer1

A couple of shots from my IPhone this weekend:


----------



## CasioVibe

Removed the stock band and replaced it with a 18mm Casio model band. It is from model STL-S100H-1AVCF. Feels better and looks great!


----------



## Ropes4u




----------



## Ropes4u

From this mornings bike ride


----------



## pegase747

The more I see this PRG-270 the more i tell myslef it is a real bargain.
I particularly like the olive green case PRG-270B-3 shown above.

It would certainly complement my hybrid PRG-200/250 well !!
By the way I wear this one non stop since abour 4 month, it is my greatest hiking companion !

OK still have the V2 sensor and doesn't have the SNZ alarm but it can show the time in baro mode, and can show the alti diff AND trend graph at the same time, which i think is great.

I am hesitating about the PRG-270 just because it lacks those features which i like. Also it doesnt show the actual time when showing sunset/sunrise time, which is not a big deal, but why letting this go ???

Here is a photo of my pride and joy during a hike in Hong kong on a peak called High West ( 495m ), the westernmost peak of HK island, I calibrated the alti when I left home at the start of the hike and when I reach the top, it had only 5m discrepancy, very good.



Here you can see the famous Victoria peak, which is the next peak to the east, you can see busy Central in the foreground and busy Kowloon side on the background.



After such a hike I normally stop for a coffee at the crowded and touristic Peak Galleria building which is normally quite deserted at 9am...

The pointy mountain in the background is High West which I have just reached.



Hong Kong is absolutely fantastic for hiking, you leave your comfy home at 10am and get alone on a trail in the jungle at 10.20, walking, to reach the top of the hill by 11.30, and have a coffee by 12.00, then get on the A/C bus back home for lunch by 13.00...Unique, I love it here.

My hybrid Protrek never failed me, whether in cool ( 10 deg C ) damp foggy rainy HK winter, ot the Hot ( 34 Deg C ) damp and humid ( 95-100%RH ) summer, it always performed marvelously, and is actually accurate if you you know how to use it, how the watch reacts to alt and/or bar press change. It is a great little companion. Please note that the compass is very accurate too, but I alway have a backup with a details map. You can easily lose yourself or hurt yourself 10min from the civilization here...

Cheers
Pierre in Hong Kong


----------



## vanilla.coffee

I've swapped out of my 5100 in favour of my new 6000. 
Absolutely love this and it's going to get a lot of wrist time.


----------



## CasioVibe




----------



## hiker

Ropes4u said:


> From this mornings bike ride
> View attachment 1519858


how comfortable and tough is invista strap on this 270?better than resin?


----------



## hiker

pegase747 said:


> The more I see this PRG-270 the more i tell myslef it is a real bargain.
> I particularly like the olive green case PRG-270B-3 shown above.
> 
> It would certainly complement my hybrid PRG-200/250 well !!
> By the way I wear this one non stop since abour 4 month, it is my greatest hiking companion !
> 
> OK still have the V2 sensor and doesn't have the SNZ alarm but it can show the time in baro mode, and can show the alti diff AND trend graph at the same time, which i think is great.
> 
> I am hesitating about the PRG-270 just because it lacks those features which i like. Also it doesnt show the actual time when showing sunset/sunrise time, which is not a big deal, but why letting this go ???
> 
> Here is a photo of my pride and joy during a hike in Hong kong on a peak called High West ( 495m ), the westernmost peak of HK island, I calibrated the alti when I left home at the start of the hike and when I reach the top, it had only 5m discrepancy, very good.
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see the famous Victoria peak, which is the next peak to the east, you can see busy Central in the foreground and busy Kowloon side on the background.
> 
> 
> 
> After such a hike I normally stop for a coffee at the crowded and touristic Peak Galleria building which is normally quite deserted at 9am...
> 
> The pointy mountain in the background is High West which I have just reached.
> 
> 
> 
> Hong Kong is absolutely fantastic for hiking, you leave your comfy home at 10am and get alone on a trail in the jungle at 10.20, walking, to reach the top of the hill by 11.30, and have a coffee by 12.00, then get on the A/C bus back home for lunch by 13.00...Unique, I love it here.
> 
> My hybrid Protrek never failed me, whether in cool ( 10 deg C ) damp foggy rainy HK winter, ot the Hot ( 34 Deg C ) damp and humid ( 95-100%RH ) summer, it always performed marvelously, and is actually accurate if you you know how to use it, how the watch reacts to alt and/or bar press change. It is a great little companion. Please note that the compass is very accurate too, but I alway have a backup with a details map. You can easily lose yourself or hurt yourself 10min from the civilization here...
> 
> Cheers
> Pierre in Hong Kong


I share your views above..i am thinking to go for a prg 260.same module as prg 200 but it is 200 meter water resist in tough case with steel bezel...I like this module as it shows time in every mode,including the baro mode.and outside I usually keep watch in baro mode.so it is important for me...also I already have rangeman and prw3000.


----------



## pegase747

hiker said:


> I share your views above..i am thinking to go for a prg 260.same module as prg 200 but it is 200 meter water resist in tough case with steel bezel...I like this module as it shows time in every mode,including the baro mode.and outside I usually keep watch in baro mode.so it is important for me...also I already have rangeman and prw3000.


Yes, what I did is in fact a PRG-260, best case with best module ( to me )

Pierre


----------



## hiker

wise decision...which color of 260 u chose?

i am also thinking to get one 260 soon before it is discontinued.man this watch is built linke a tank!


----------



## CasioVibe




----------



## m4r10




----------



## silverwarior

Here's mine.


----------



## Brian Underdown

never leave home without it


----------



## hiker




----------



## Ropes4u

18 mile walk in the woods of Colorado.


----------



## CasioVibe




----------



## Sabresoft




----------



## campergf23

I'm part of the club now! Just got a prg 270 today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vanilla.coffee

My PRW-6000


----------



## Wulf

PRW-2000 in its natural environment. Camping and on the trails in Ontario last weekend.


----------



## Ash1979

Ropes4u said:


> 18 mile walk in the woods of Colorado.
> View attachment 1539129


Hi Sir,
I am looking to buy the protrek PRG-270B-3..... just wanted to know how good is the lcd visiblilty on it... though I ask u since u have one. Thanks a lot....
Regards, 
Ashish


----------



## DiveCon2007

My PRW2500


----------



## Wongsky

My recent addition, PRW-5100 on a Zulu strap:-


----------



## Metlin

An oldie but a goodie - my PAG 70 from over a decade ago. This watch has seen the world, and I've worn it rock climbing, ice climbing, sailing, windsurfing, hiking, flying, swimming, and running. It still runs like a beast.


----------



## peaceonearth

Pretty proud of this one -- atop Mount Whitney, highest point in the lower 48 b-)


----------



## DiveCon2007

Just put an orange Zulu with black hardware on my 2500.


----------



## Drewbo




----------



## hishammsm

Hi Guys, check out my pro-trek prg-240 camouflage


----------



## stolemberg

Greetings from Cottian Alps


----------



## brvheart

Great looking 240 you have there!!


----------



## Wongsky

My PRW-5100 now sporting the Pro-Trek, silver titanium bracelet:-


----------



## adi911

Checking water temperature at swimming pool. PRG270 1A

Sent from my ZX Spectrum using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo

So this is the place to show off my Protrek. 
In 1991 I had bought the first casio with barometric curbs display. I loved the design like an horse shoe and the bug grill protecting the sensor. 
It was massive. 
Working in the show business industry and as technical director for middle aged plays in front of Cathedral, knowing the weather tendencies was mandatory. 
But 23 years later after a big love affaire with a Prw2000 and a Rangeman here comes my prw 6000!


----------



## CasioVibe

Casio PAW 1500- I've replaced the original resin band with a PAG 240 nylon/leather band. In my opinion, it looks much better and gives it a more balanced look with the band being wider and thicker. Much more comfortable and it looks great! The PAW 1500 has become my all time favorite pro trek/pathfinder watch. Here is a link to a great review of the watch but a different version, Casio PAW 1500T-7V: http://www.ablogtowatch.com/casio-pathfinder-paw-1500t-7v-watch-review-boyhood-dream-come-true/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CasioVibe

Sent from my  using Tapatalk


----------



## isometrus

Where you buy the nice strap?


CasioVibe said:


> View attachment 1659705
> 
> 
> Sent from my  using Tapatalk


----------



## CasioVibe

isometrus said:


> Where you buy the nice strap?


From ebay. It's for the PAG 240 B which will fit any PAG 240 model. The only thing I replaced was the strap holder.

Sent from my  using Tapatalk


----------



## Wulf

<removed>


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

I've got this one incoming.









I was very pleased to find one with a bracelet.


----------



## hiker

amazing.this thermo scanner casio is still in market?
it can be used in lot of situations.


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

hiker said:


> amazing.this thermo scanner casio is still in market?
> it can be used in lot of situations.


Not currently in the new market from Casio, but I found this one New Old Stock on Ebay.


----------



## CasioVibe

Sent from my  using Tapatalk


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

My SPF-10 arrived today. Here it is in action:


----------



## TixTox

PAG40-3V - PAW1100-1V - PAG240-1CR - PRG270-1


----------



## Fullers1845

PRG 270-7


----------



## T. Wong

Classic old PRG80YT ti ....

ABC watches Jag xke by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## filthyj24




----------



## 0002s




----------



## Ropes4u

Snowshoeing - wild basin colorado


----------



## kostependrhs

As the trend is the awfully huge watches, i do not plan to get a modern protrek/pathfinder soon (though i like their functionality).

This is my PRT 300 Got it back in 1999 (or 2000?) Though its a plastic case, the bezel is metal. Barometer works fine, predicts more accurately than dedicated home weather stations.


----------



## hiker

kostependrhs said:


> As the trend is the awfully huge watches, i do not plan to get a modern protrek/pathfinder soon (though i like their functionality).
> 
> This is my PRT 300 Got it back in 1999 (or 2000?) Though its a plastic case, the bezel is metal. Barometer works fine, predicts more accurately than dedicated home weather stations.
> 
> View attachment 2520650
> 
> 
> View attachment 2520674


almost all the info on one screen.that is what I like,time ,thermo ,graph and baro pressure liked these p 2000 watches a lot.but now I have none left


----------



## Nemo

Timing the journey while driving. 
This is an important feature for my uses: stopwatch and current time.


----------



## Nemo

And a oldie but goodie sailors pathfinder the Mighty PAW1500T!


----------



## Cobia

Loving this thread, just about to join the club, bring on more pictures!!


----------



## jamie007

Love em both!! :-d


----------



## Cobia

Great Pics Jamie, thanks mate, loving the 2500 with orange band, cant wait to get mine, cheers


----------



## spudslatte

Very nice selection Jamie - I am going with a black/orange stripe NATO for my 2500 from Jay at Panatime. He gets very good reviews for quality and price on these boards


----------



## jamie007

Cobia said:


> Great Pics Jamie, thanks mate, loving the 2500 with orange band, cant wait to get mine, cheers


You won't be disappointed!

And... Thank You!!


----------



## jamie007

spudslatte said:


> Very nice selection Jamie - I am going with a black/orange stripe NATO for my 2500 from Jay at Panatime. He gets very good reviews for quality and price on these boards


This is also a Panatime strap. I own several and they are a great company to deal with! (haven't used it in a while, but try "DISC10" for 10% off)

Thank you for the compliment!!


----------



## andy1m

Monster & PRG-250-1DR.

Have been wearing BM for about 3 years. Just received my Protrek few days ago, it practically built-in everything that Casio offers. And the lug is 22mm. Planning to order few Natos for it.


----------



## Cobia

andy1m said:


> View attachment 2786394
> 
> 
> Monster & PRG-250-1DR.
> 
> Have been wearing BM for about 3 years. Just received my Protrek few days ago, it practically built-in everything that Casio offers. And the lug is 22mm. Planning to order few Natos for it.


Thanks for the great comparison pic for size mate, i dont have a monster but know how big they are, the protreks looking a decent size, awesome
Glad you like yours, ive got one exactly the same on its way to me, cant wait.
cheers


----------



## Dwsjr50




----------



## Dwsjr50

I guess I could show the rest of my protrek crew. I love all 5 so they each get wrist time.


----------



## adi911

PRG 270

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

Got this recently, PRG 550.
I know that for many people the full digital display is more practical, but I find an analogue is easier for telling the time at a glance and I use the compass a lot in remote locations - the second hand and digital display for the compass is very practical.
(Plus the orange markers look cool)


----------



## dotpaul

I started looking at ABC watches to add one to my collection, and this JDM variant kept on saying, "Buy me...buy me."


----------



## Rocat

I guess I will post mine too.
My PRG-270 when I first received it.

Now it looks like this with the Morellato strap.

Then this came. PAW-1500

Then the beast came. PRG-80


On my short list is the PRW-3500 and the PRG-260. The 3500 would only be for the beefier case and atomic sync. The PRG-260 would be because I do not have that module yet and I like the looks. Hiker gives the PRG-260 a pretty good write up.


----------



## spudslatte

nice watches Rocat! I especially like the PAG-80. Hope to get one of my own one day


----------



## Rocat

I bought mine last month. They were still making them up until a few years ago. So they are plentiful on eBay but they can be pricey. The price spread between the PAG-80 and the PAW-1100 is not much, so go for the PAW-1100 if you want atomic sync. I've gotten over the "It has to atomic or I'm not buying it phase".



spudslatte said:


> nice watches Rocat! I especially like the PAG-80. Hope to get one of my own one day


----------



## Nordlander




----------



## pistolero

New 240. Weather is lousy right now so I'll try and post a better one later in the week. Absolutely loving this watch!


----------



## aurabattler

pistolero said:


> View attachment 3202850
> New 240. Weather is lousy right now so I'll try and post a better one later in the week. Absolutely loving this watch!


Hong Kong people?


----------



## aurabattler

PRG270D


----------



## pistolero

aurabattler said:


> Hong Kong people?


Yes, HKG. I knew someone would recognize the background!


----------



## CasioVibe

Sent from my  using Tapatalk


----------



## pegase747

aurabattler said:


> Hong Kong people?


Another HK Protrek fan, yes !!

Cheers Pierre


----------



## pegase747

pistolero said:


> Yes, HKG. I knew someone would recognize the background!


Looks like near the museum of coastal defence, Lei Yue Mun ?

Cheers Pierre


----------



## Los138

Got my paw2000 in today as replacement for the paw 1500 I just sold!


----------



## elavate7

After about a month, I decided to go with a black band for a more versatile look


----------



## alvinlee123




----------



## Rocat

Nice first post. How is the strap on that one?



alvinlee123 said:


> View attachment 3665018


----------



## alvinlee123

Rocat said:


> Nice first post. How is the strap on that one?


It's pretty good. It took some time to break in but now it's quite comfortable. The faux leather strap, while waterproof, is kind of a pain to dry off so I don't wear it in the shower with me like how I do with my Garmin Swim (Althought that watch was made for swimming)


----------



## Nordlander

........


----------



## hiker

alvinlee123 said:


> View attachment 3665018


nice watch.
this maybe first picture of G series of prw 3000 here.other model in this series is red and black colored.


----------



## Rocat

It has that nice stainless bezel.



hiker said:


> nice watch.
> this maybe first picture of G series of prw 3000 here.other model in this series is red and black colored.


----------



## dean2287

Here's my 270-1. Got it for climbing/scrambling. I'm impressed with how light and relatively compact it is. Bought from Amazon for $135.


----------



## elavate7

Nordlander said:


>


I really like this model, dose it fit like the prg270?


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

dean2287 said:


> Here's my 270-1. Got it for climbing/scrambling. I'm impressed with how light and relatively compact it is. Bought from Amazon for $135.


Did you get it recently? If yes, demand refund for the difference, or just return then reorder. It's $108 now for exact same model directly from Amazon, or $104 from third party. That's the lowest since last Christmas.

BTW, I just ordered mine. ;-)


----------



## pistolero

pegase747 said:


> Looks like near the museum of coastal defence, Lei Yue Mun ?
> 
> Cheers Pierre


Ap Lei Chau actually, but everything here looks like everything else.

Here's one that should be easier to guess.


----------



## vanilla.coffee

Just got my self the silver bezel version of the 6000. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

That is a nice looking 6000 Vanilla. Good choice.


----------



## Cedr33k

My PRW-1500YTJ-1EF


----------



## tres_de_tripa

I bought this like 3 weeks ago since my core is getting serviced, it was cheap and i really liked it.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cedr33k

PRW-5000T-7ER "MOUNT WADDINGTON"


----------



## will1970

Just received today. Prg270. Really like this watch.










Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## luckylukehappy

For Ied Mubarak... bless u all...


----------



## hiker

luckyluke good picture..prg 250 with character...I really like the folks who don't mind scratches on their watch!we all have battle scars on our bodies so why mind them on watches!lol.my own whole body is full of scars.


----------



## luckylukehappy

hiker said:


> luckyluke good picture..prg 250 with character...I really like the folks who don't mind scratches on their watch!we all have battle scars on our bodies so why mind them on watches!lol.my own whole body is full of scars.


Thanks hiker!! So agree with you...the scratches Made their own story... LOL


----------



## Rocat

This for the day. PRW-3500

Storm is coming later today


----------



## PropThePolecat

My PRG-270 after a ATV ride in the Sinai desert.


----------



## Donii

Here's my PRG 40-3VER







And my PRW 3000 1ER







Can't wait to see my incoming PRW2500 1ER


----------



## rte148

Old school ProTrek PRG-60. Kind of old and wheezy with all the caveats of early ABC, but it's fun, pretty much bulletproof and extremely light for it's size (the whole thing is plastic)


----------



## filthyj24

Saturday was a pretty sad day for me. The light on my beloved prw 3000 stopped working after rugged maniac (an obstacle course/mud run) I took the watch apart, cleaned it, let it dry then put it back together and still no light. I got the watch for my birthday in 2013 and wore it almost everyday since 24/7. The bezel was beat to hell and the screen has a few micro scratches (that only I will ever notice) but it's still ticking away, keeping perfect atomic time. Anyway, it's replacement arrived a few hours ago and I just got done putting it on a prw 6000 strap.
I absolutely love this watch.


----------



## walt0

Yesterday I finally got my PRW3000. I've been wondering if I "need" one, but ended getting it anyways. This morning I fitted my polyurethane bracelet to it. PRW3000 feels and looks much nicer with with that bracelet than with original orange strap (IMHO).








I already had PRW5000t. Can't really decide which feels/looks better. Both are so nice watches. I have to give prw3000 credits for being work friendly. At least with PU bracelet. I work in heavy machinery building workshop so titanium watch is quite prone to get marks and scratches. 







Sorry about those two watches that don't belong to this thread.


----------



## Storz

My new PAG-240


----------



## pegase747

pistolero said:


> Ap Lei Chau actually, but everything here looks like everything else.
> 
> Here's one that should be easier to guess.
> View attachment 3899218


Ocean park....Have you done the HK trail ?


----------



## SgtPepper

PRG-100


----------



## ricardomfs

SgtPepper said:


> PRG-100
> 
> View attachment 6298066
> 
> 
> View attachment 6298074


Nice mate, love the screen on that one, easy to read nice design on the digits and the graph looks cool, old pro treks are really great looking watches!


----------



## sna0403

Got my first one yesterday and finally set up today. Didn't know if I'd like it being a diver guy, but it grew on me quick and now my Seikos are already getting jealous. I had a "fast-wrap" strap and it made all the difference in the words comfort-wise.


----------



## Dwsjr50

Prw2500.









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phreddo

Going to once again try a Casio flagship watch.
This one seems to have gone under the radar, so I took a chance, and boy am I impressed!
This is the new PRW-6000SYT. This has the titanium band, STN (Super Twisted Nematic) LCD like on the PRW-3100 for much better inverted visibility, a sapphire crystal, and as far as I know, a stainless IP bezel. Right now this is going for around $470 on ebay, which is a full $200 less than the IDENTICAL and in some ways INFERIOR Titan model. If you can stand the color blue on the bezel, run, don't walk to nab one of these.
The only drawback is the blue lettering is hard to make out on the black face, but that only really applies to the city ring and the function indicator.
Don't understand why these are so much cheaper, but they appear to be everything as advertised. I may very well have found my forever watch


----------



## Rocat

DROOL

Very nice SgtPepper
View attachment 6298066

View attachment 6298074


----------



## SnookDawgg

My PRG270, checking in!


----------



## Dwsjr50

Prw2500









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans

Fresh out of the customs ...


----------



## ricardomfs

harald-hans said:


> Fresh out of the customs ...


Oww... simple, awesome color, amazing! Model number mate?


----------



## harald-hans

No problem - Protrek Manaslu PRX-8000T-7AJF ordered in Japan ...


----------



## Phreddo

harald-hans said:


> Fresh out of the customs ...


My watch is jealous of 
1. The full-lume hands
2. The screw-down crown (not 20 bar?)
3. The polished double-link bracelet (with the smaller link inside the larger H type link)
4. The titanium back

But given that the two are functionally identical, I couldn't justify to myself or my wife the 250% price premium.
Plus, if I'm looking at it right, it appears the 8000 is a bit bigger than the prw-6000? The PRW-6000SYT is about as large as I'd care to go.

Either way, super sweet piece. I'd like for them to try another full-analog pro-trek like the PRX7000.


----------



## harald-hans

You must see the watch in real on your wrist - the ratio between the external diameter and the height of the case is perfect - in real from the side it looks like a "slimline" Version ...

And for the price - the haptic/surface feel/look and feel of the watch is unbelieveable - the manufacture quality is worth the money you pay ...


----------



## AirWatch




----------



## Time4Playnow

Phreddo said:


> Going to once again try a Casio flagship watch.
> This one seems to have gone under the radar, so I took a chance, and boy am I impressed!
> This is the new PRW-6000SYT. This has the titanium band, STN (Super Twisted Nematic) LCD like on the PRW-3100 for much better inverted visibility, a sapphire crystal, and as far as I know, a stainless IP bezel. Right now this is going for around $470 on ebay, which is a full $200 less than the IDENTICAL and in some ways INFERIOR Titan model. If you can stand the color blue on the bezel, run, don't walk to nab one of these.
> The only drawback is the blue lettering is hard to make out on the black face, but that only really applies to the city ring and the function indicator.
> Don't understand why these are so much cheaper, but they appear to be everything as advertised. I may very well have found my forever watch
> 
> View attachment 6434402
> View attachment 6434410
> View attachment 6434426
> View attachment 6434442


Very nice PRW-6000SYT, congrats! But, don't be trash talkin' my Black Titan, now, ya hear?! :-d I am curious, in what ways do you think the Black Titan is inferior to that one?



On another note, I am REALLY digging this new PRW-3100G I got recently! It really hits the sweet spot for size, functions, comfort, and quality build! :-!


----------



## Phreddo

Time4Playnow said:


> Very nice PRW-6000SYT, congrats! But, don't be trash talkin' my Black Titan, now, ya hear?! :-d I am curious, in what ways do you think the Black Titan is inferior to that one?
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, I am REALLY digging this new PRW-3100G I got recently! It really hits the sweet spot for size, functions, comfort, and quality build! :-!


I'm just jealous is all  Seriously, though, this is identical to the Titan, with a titanium band and sapphire crystal (I think). However, the negative display is, (again, I THINK) the newer STN LCD, like in your 3100, which gives for MUCH better readability. Compared to my old 5600 negative, this thing is highly legible. But the fact that this is the same configuration as the Titan for 2/3 the price, only someone who is allergic to the color blue wouldn't want this one.
It's not my first choice, but the price was right. Besides, the white accents at the top make it look like a 427 Cobra


----------



## Time4Playnow

Yeah, the Black Titan has titanium bracelet and sapphire also, so I guess the difference is in the STN display. Given that the Titan's display is positive though, I don't see a need for STN there. I guess I was fortunate in that I snagged a Black Titan for $580. Not cheap, but I've seen them advertised for a lot more. They are both awesome watches! Enjoy your new 6000!


----------



## Mbaulfinger

Time4Playnow, Very nice PRW-6000. I know from following another thread that you are the proud owner of a GPW-1000. Was wondering if you could comment about the size comparison between the two and 
how they feel on the wrist. I recently joined the club and bought my own GPW-1000 and love it. My very first casio was a pathfinder PRW-1500 and I have a soft spot for the pathfinder series. I was wondering your impressions of the 6000 series as I'm now contemplating picking up a PRW-6000. Perhaps even a side/side photo comparison? If its not too much to ask! Thank you so much.

Regards,
Mark

PS - was looking for your PRW-3100 on the pathfinder site but was unable to find it. Must either be a very new model or a discontinued model? Very nice though...


----------



## SnookDawgg

sna0403 said:


> Didn't know if I'd like it being a diver guy... (snip) I had a "fast-wrap" strap and it made all the difference in the words comfort-wise.


It's an ABC watch, not a diver.

I tried a wrap strap on my 270 and didn't care for it. I felt that it brought it of my wrist and the size of the watch then made it wobble. The stock strap went back on and has softened up a bit to be more comfortable.


----------



## Phreddo

Mbaulfinger said:


> Time4Playnow, Very nice PRW-6000. I know from following another thread that you are the proud owner of a GPW-1000. Was wondering if you could comment about the size comparison between the two and
> how they feel on the wrist. I recently joined the club and bought my own GPW-1000 and love it. My very first casio was a pathfinder PRW-1500 and I have a soft spot for the pathfinder series. I was wondering your impressions of the 6000 series as I'm now contemplating picking up a PRW-6000. Perhaps even a side/side photo comparison? If its not too much to ask! Thank you so much.
> 
> Regards,
> Mark
> 
> PS - was looking for your PRW-3100 on the pathfinder site but was unable to find it. Must either be a very new model or a discontinued model? Very nice though...


I had a GPW-1000, and I had installed the bracelet as well. I really liked it, but I sold it because it was simply too big and got caught on everything. Eventually it would start to hurt from wearing with a winter coat because the elastic from my cuff kept pressing it against my wrist bone and causing a sore spot. The Titan is MUCH better sizewise, because it strips away all the extra bulk, PLUS it adds the extra functionality of the LCD, and it costs less than the GPW. The GPW was too big and expensive for what it did, and the PRW has so much more functionality in a more compact package and a lower price to boot.

I can't speak for the strap, because I favor a bracelet on a watch. I think the bracelet really improves the GPW-1000. You have fewer bracelet options for the PRW-6000, but they're out there.

I thought I didn't like the smart crown, but that was just because the GPW crown liked to get caught on things. The PRW crown is much lower profile, and yet more usable at the same time because it's not running into your wrist while using it.

One thing I miss about the GPW is the LED illumination sorta fades in and out rather than instantly pops on and off. It was a nice touch to me.

Since I'm not a world traveler, and since I live in a climate with 4 seasons, the cons of the GPW outweighed the pros. I really don't need the ABC features of the protrek, but I like the layout and the display. If the GW-3500BD had an illuminated LCD, THAT would have been my perfect watch.


----------



## yankeexpress

PRG-80T titanium










PRG-60T titanium










PRG-550-1A4



















PRW-S2500MG

The PRW-2500 has solar charging and atomic time sync, triple sensor barometer, altimeter, thermometer, compass, barograph, tides, moon phase, multiple alarms, etc.

This one is the JDM version with Sapphire crystal and Carbon Fiber strap model PRW-S2500MG that comes with a Mini-Maglite flashlight.


----------



## harald-hans

Sexyback ...


----------



## arogle1stus

Looking to snag a PRG270 ASAP.
But real grail Casio is the Rangeman for this summer. 
Gotta be the 9400 in Olive Drab. 

X traindriver Art


----------



## Spyvito




----------



## MercifulFate

Spyvito said:


> View attachment 6673178


People like you who post pictures like that are why I love this forum.... AWESOME


----------



## ZephyrNYC

Hello, everybody.

I purchased my Pro Trek PRW5100YT-1 exactly 4 years ago yesterday. It's been on trips to Afghanistan with me twice, and to other countries too. Everything still works, and I like nearly everything about it. My main complaint is that its black finish is not durable. I will be having my Pro Trek refinished after I've obtained a replacement watch to wear while it's away on its vacation  I called the official Casio service center nearby. They do not do refinishing, but they can replace the worn case and titanium band, which are costly. I will have my watch refinished elsewhere instead. My 2nd main complaint is that the Multiband 6 doesn't sync in all areas of the world. These pix make my Pro Trek look like a vintage watch, even though it's only 4 years old. If you want to see pix of my Pro Trek when it was less than 2 years old, my Instagram is ZephyrNYC.














































col dane said:


> Im a big fan of protrek/pathfinder, (any casio watch) but when buying my new prg-500-1, I searched the web a lot and it was hard to come by pictures of people actually wearing one. So come on post pics of your protrek/pathfinder/casio any model on your arm ! Also cool if peolpe with alternative straps posted some pics so we all could be inspired. Come on people ! :-! Here is mine.
> 
> I Wrote this post at first, not thinking about all the other cool Casio´s im really sorry. Just bring it, lets see ´em but please just one pic of your watch on your arm (or someone elses arm, still attached please). That' s what makes it so much better than what the online shops offers, of pics....


----------



## Wongsky

ZephyrNYC said:


> Hello, everybody.
> 
> I purchased my Pro Trek PRW5100YT-1 exactly 4 years ago yesterday. It's been on trips to Afghanistan with me twice, and to other countries too. Everything still works, and I like nearly everything about it. My main complaint is that its black finish is not durable. I will be having my Pro Trek refinished after I've obtained a replacement watch to wear while it's away on its vacation  I called the official Casio service center nearby. They do not do refinishing, but they can replace the worn case and titanium band, which are costly. I will have my watch refinished elsewhere instead. My 2nd main complaint is that the Multiband 6 doesn't sync in all areas of the world. These pix make my Pro Trek look like a vintage watch, even though it's only 4 years old. If you want to see pix of my Pro Trek when it was less than 2 years old, my Instagram is ZephyrNYC.
> View attachment 6692042
> View attachment 6692050
> View attachment 6692058
> View attachment 6692074
> View attachment 6692082
> View attachment 6692090
> View attachment 6692106


I quite like that weathered look.

It doesn't look abused, it just looks like it's been used. I have a PRW-5100, too, on the silver titanium bracelet, and I did buy a spare bracelet so I could reinstate that new look, but if I'm honest, watches like G-Shocks and Pro-Treks look odd and pointless when they look pristine - they look unused. That sort of weathered patina looks right for them, it looks like they've been used for their purpose.


----------



## ZephyrNYC

Wongsky said:


> I quite like that weathered look.
> 
> It doesn't look abused, it just looks like it's been used. I have a PRW-5100, too, on the silver titanium bracelet, and I did buy a spare bracelet so I could reinstate that new look, but if I'm honest, watches like G-Shocks and Pro-Treks look odd and pointless when they look pristine - they look unused. That sort of weathered patina looks right for them, it looks like they've been used for their purpose.


Please post pix of your silver titanium bracelet. I'm about to submit my review in the reviews section of the forum. I will add the URL to this thread soon.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## ZephyrNYC

ZephyrNYC said:


> ... I'm about to submit my review in the reviews section of the forum. I will add the URL to this thread soon...


I posted my review and a poll regarding Pro Treks here.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/casi...gh-solar-4-year-old-watch-review-2785842.html


----------



## Wongsky

ZephyrNYC said:


> I posted my review and a poll regarding Pro Treks here.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/casi...gh-solar-4-year-old-watch-review-2785842.html


Think I posted one earlier in this thread, but here's another of mine:-


----------



## ZephyrNYC

Interesting  It came like this, black case and silver band? I thought about getting an aftermarket 2-tone black silver band for mine.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## Phreddo

ZephyrNYC said:


> Hello, everybody.
> 
> I purchased my Pro Trek PRW5100YT-1 exactly 4 years ago yesterday. It's been on trips to Afghanistan with me twice, and to other countries too. Everything still works, and I like nearly everything about it. My main complaint is that its black finish is not durable. I will be having my Pro Trek refinished after I've obtained a replacement watch to wear while it's away on its vacation  I called the official Casio service center nearby. They do not do refinishing, but they can replace the worn case and titanium band, which are costly. I will have my watch refinished elsewhere instead. My 2nd main complaint is that the Multiband 6 doesn't sync in all areas of the world. These pix make my Pro Trek look like a vintage watch, even though it's only 4 years old. If you want to see pix of my Pro Trek when it was less than 2 years old, my Instagram is ZephyrNYC.
> View attachment 6692042
> View attachment 6692050


I'd be hard pressed to believe any coated or painted metal would remain unmarred after this level of use and abuse.


----------



## ZephyrNYC

Phreddo said:


> I'd be hard pressed to believe any coated or painted metal would remain unmarred after this level of use and abuse.


After 4 years, I wouldn't expect my watch to be completely unmarred either. But I never expected the finish to be THIS bad. I was issued, or I currently own, firearms and other coated tools far older than 4 years old. And none of them look as bad as this.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## Wongsky

Phreddo said:


> I'd be hard pressed to believe any coated or painted metal would remain unmarred after this level of use and abuse.


Have to say, it's one of the reasons I'd not buy one of these models with black coatings. I can't help but think they'll not age that well.

Having this model Pro-Trek with the silver ti bracelet what I would say (having a few ti Casios from various ranges) that it doesn't seem to be resilient from being marked or scratched. Whereas my Oceanus that's all ti, that has had regular daily wear, shows no apparent marks or scratches.


----------



## ZephyrNYC

Wongsky said:


> Have to say, it's one of the reasons I'd not buy one of these models with black coatings. I can't help but think they'll not age that well.
> 
> Having this model Pro-Trek with the silver ti bracelet what I would say (having a few ti Casios from various ranges) that it doesn't seem to be resilient from being marked or scratched. Whereas my Oceanus that's all ti, that has had regular daily wear, shows no apparent marks or scratches.


Please share pix of both.


----------



## Wongsky

ZephyrNYC said:


> Please share pix of both.


Think I've already posted pics of my Pro-Trek, but will post another - bearing in mind this pic was probably when new, and it's not so much that it looks really beat up, now, just that it has shown some marks, and seems relatively soft and easy to mark, compared with my Oceanus - which may have the odd mark, here and there, but you'd tend to find if you go looking you may be able to find the odd small mark, whereas with the ti Pro-Trek bracelet, it seenms like unless you are very, very careful, the slightest thing will leave a scratch.

It's that sort of difference that puts me off the black-coated versions. I have a couple of all ti watches from the Lineage range, too, and even they seem more resilient to scratches than the Pro-Trek ti bracelet.

Pro-Trek:-








Oceanus:-


----------



## ZephyrNYC

Wongsky said:


> ... I have a couple of all ti watches from the Lineage range, too, and even they seem more resilient to scratches than the Pro-Trek ti bracelet...


The finishes on the uncoated bands definitely look like they'll last longer than the finish on my watch.


----------



## ZephyrNYC

The other day, we were walking around the mall, when I came across a watch kiosk. I asked the person behind the counter about their aftermarket bands. He said that I would need a special adapter to use an aftermarket band with my Pro Trek PRW5100YT-1. He said that the reason is because the ends of the stock watchband are curved. Is that true? Do I need some special adapter to swap the stock band for a NATO band, for example?


----------



## Wongsky

ZephyrNYC said:


> The other day, we were walking around the mall, when I came across a watch kiosk. I asked the person behind the counter about their aftermarket bands. He said that I would need a special adapter to use an aftermarket band with my Pro Trek PRW5100YT-1. He said that the reason is because the ends of the stock watchband are curved. Is that true? Do I need some special adapter to swap the stock band for a NATO band, for example?


No, you can either keep the wings on and use a narrower strap (18mm I think) or remove the wings and run a wider strap (can't remember whether it's 22mm or 24mm without the wings).

Here's a picture of mine on a 5 ring Zulu:-


----------



## tabbywmollya

My recently aquired PAW 1100. The band is quite comfortable Have a great day.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ZephyrNYC

Wongsky said:


> No, you can either keep the wings on and use a narrower strap (18mm I think) or remove the wings and run a wider strap (can't remember whether it's 22mm or 24mm without the wings).
> 
> Here's a picture of mine on a 5 ring Zulu:-


Thanks for the quick answer, Wongsky. It looks nice. I can't tell, but it looks like you took the wings off in this pic. Am I right?


----------



## Wongsky

ZephyrNYC said:


> Thanks for the quick answer, Wongsky. It looks nice. I can't tell, but it looks like you took the wings off in this pic. Am I right?


Yes, wings removed, there. So that would be the widest alternative strap you could fit. Think it's 24mm.


----------



## robesauer

Hello.
I'm glad to show two watches of my collection.


----------



## tabbywmollya

Prw6000y. Have a great day.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## tabbywmollya

Prw s5100









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## tabbywmollya

Paw 1200









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wongsky

tabbywmollya said:


> Prw s5100


Just realised (I have a PRW-5100, too) that has skeleton hands.


----------



## tabbywmollya

Yes the prw s5100 has skeleton hands. 
Plus a composite bracelet.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## tabbywmollya

Prw 2500









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## tabbywmollya

Prg 270









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ZephyrNYC

Wongsky said:


> Just realised (I have a PRW-5100, too) that has skeleton hands.


That was one of my complaints in my review of the PRW5100YT-1 at:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/casi...gh-solar-4-year-old-watch-review-2785842.html
The non-skeleton hands of my PRW5100YT block the digital display. How's the lume on your PRW5100's skeleton hands? Please post a lume pic. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sna0403

Found an orange silicone strap in the parts box.


----------



## hydrobloke

Hydro mod Protrek PRG 270

Cheers


----------



## Brimstone




----------



## tabbywmollya

PAW 1100









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## edwin2

My trusty "old" prt-240, on Nato band!







Yesterday I bought a SWG-1000. It's new, but the first indications are that this a well worth the money!


----------



## sna0403

New to me PRW 2500-straight to a Zulu:


----------



## MiG_Pilot

View attachment 7242378


----------



## tabbywmollya

PAW 1300.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## mihailadrian

Like a Mudmaster


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

PRW5050BN-5


----------



## stjude

My first protrek


----------



## stjude




----------



## filthyj24

My only two watches both happen to be Protreks.
View attachment 7558210


----------



## chriscentro

My Protrek can dive :lol:


----------



## Federico1203

Mi new Protrek PRG-550

Enviado desde mi LG-H955 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tabbywmollya

Prw3500 on nato.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## avinashvarma94

My PRW-3500 on a 22mm nato strap


----------



## Brock O Lee

My first Protrek PRW-3500, and I am liking it a lot...










The stock resin strap did not survive long before I replaced it...


----------



## AirWatch




----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool.

I owned the Riseman for 6 years, and it made me want to get an ABC watch. So I got the ProTrek Aviator with a negative display. The negative displays is so so, and the nylon watch band is kind of comfortable, so I put it on a 6900 watch band. But over all. It is a great watch. The barometric pressure gauge with the alarm is the best part of the watch.


----------



## colorado4wheel

My new PRW-S3100


----------



## GaryK30

My three year old Pathfinder PAW-2000-1 on an aftermarket Clockwork Synergy Premium Silicone strap.


----------



## GaryK30

G-Shocks Are Cool. said:


> I owned the Riseman for 6 years, and it made me want to get an ABC watch. So I got the ProTrek Aviator with a negative display. The negative displays is so so, and the nylon watch band is kind of comfortable, so I put it on a 6900 watch band. But over all. It is a great watch. The barometric pressure gauge with the alarm is the best part of the watch.


Are you referring to one of the PRG-270 models? Which specific one did you get?

Until you mentioned it, I didn't realize any Protrek models were called Aviators.


----------



## SgtPepper

My new Pro Trek PRW-3500-1ER:


----------



## cfw

New to me. A gift from a mate of mine and haven't been of my wrist. I modded it slightly, polished the black bezel, its now a nice brushed look that matches the titanium bracelet better

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

The newest one to the stable. Just now getting around to posting it here.

I changed out the stock blue pieces on the strap for black ones to give it a better look.









So this is what it looks like now.


----------



## brvheart

Great looking Ro! Very clean dial there!


----------



## Ropes4u

Somewhere on four pass loop - Colorado

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tf2addict

Rocat said:


> The newest one to the stable. Just now getting around to posting it here.
> 
> I changed out the stock blue pieces on the strap for black ones to give it a better look.


Where do you get those parts? I am considering sending back my -1CR


----------



## tf2addict

CasioVibe said:


> Just like any rechargeable battery, they get bad and lose the ability to hold a charge. Battery change is easy just like a normal watch. I wouldn't base my decision on buying any watch on its solar abilities.


Yeah well look at all the complaints about battery life on something like the Suunto Core that has no solar.


----------



## carmelotropea

Inviato dal mio SM-N7505 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## brvheart

new stable position - not mine but my sons...


----------



## tf2addict

brvheart said:


> new stable position - not mine but my sons...


That's one of the nicer looking Pro-Treks. Not available any more it seems?


----------



## brvheart

tf2addict said:


> That's one of the nicer looking Pro-Treks. Not available any more it seems?


Amazon has them right now!! Go grab one! It's way better in person!


----------



## Legium

b-)Here is mine, Protrek PRW-3500Y-4 with Titanium Band


----------



## Dwsjr50

Prw1100

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## kuaka

ProTrek PRX-7001T-7DR


----------



## cfw

Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans

Just arrived ... (and yes - it has a srew down crown ;-) )


----------



## filthyj24

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyj24

harald-hans said:


> Just arrived ... (and yes - it has a srew down crown ;-) )


Man, that's a good looking protrek. I was so close to getting one but I opted for the S6100 instead.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## chippyboy

harald-hans said:


> Just arrived ... (and yes - it has a srew down crown ;-) )


Nice watch, sir!

Care to share which model this would be? Can't seem to find it in Casio's website.

Thanks,
Chris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyj24

chippyboy said:


> Nice watch, sir!
> 
> Care to share which model this would be? Can't seem to find it in Casio's website.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a PRW-7000.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbaulfinger

Harald-Hans, You can't just post up a picture of the new Protrek and not tell us about it...how are you liking it and how does it compare to your prx-8000?

It looks really great btw. Enjoy it!


----------



## harald-hans

Mbaulfinger said:


> Harald-Hans, You can't just post up a picture of the new Protrek and not tell us about it...how are you liking it and how does it compare to your prx-8000?
> 
> It looks really great btw. Enjoy it!


First impression after 24 hours - I like the resin/carbon strap from the 7000 much more than the titanium strap from the 8000 ...

Especially the clasp of the 8000 strap is not worth this watch - I "modified" it a little so now it is ok but in my opinion it is a real pity that Casio delivers the watch with a clasp like this - maybe they gonna change this in the next generation ...

What I like upon the 7000 is the amount of function over the 8000 for example especially the compass function with the possibility to store the bearing, the moon age, the sunrise/sunset function etc. ...

The 7000 also looks much more thougher with the black case and the resin/carbon strap ...

But the 8000 is although a real cool watch and I am lucky to own both ...

I hope this is ok for the first impressions ...


----------



## Mbaulfinger

Thanks HH. Enjoy them both. They are both really nice.


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

Here's mine on Camou Nato.


----------



## brvheart

Could we get a side by side of the 8000 and the 7000?


----------



## harald-hans

brvheart said:


> Could we get a side by side of the 8000 and the 7000?


----------



## Mbaulfinger

HH thanks for taking the time to post the side by side photos. Both are striking watches. It would be tough to choose a favorite between those two. I was glad you mentioned about your issues with the clasp on the 8000.


----------



## brvheart

harald-hans said:


>


Thank you sir!!


----------



## Jables341

prw-3500-t on nato

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans

brvheart said:


> Thank you sir!!


No problem - if you have any questions just ask - I will try to answer them as good as possible with my not so good english ...


----------



## tassbg

Sent from my C5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## bow

Hop with 5050


----------



## SgtPepper

Jogging with ProTrek PRW-3500-1ER:

















There is no bad weather, only bad equipment. ;-)


----------



## bow

Walking with my little kid (you can see kids wheels in right down corner  )


----------



## ursamajor




----------



## bow




----------



## bow

prw3500 today on hand:


----------



## cfw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bow




----------



## bow




----------



## Edouar




----------



## REY_Slo

My p






rw3000


----------



## harald-hans

A few quick iPhone Shots ...


----------



## Mbaulfinger

Very nice shots Harald-Hans. Love that watch. Are you still happy with its performance?


----------



## GaryK30

My latest, a PRW-S6000Y-1.


----------



## McCatface

@bow, how comfortable is that green combo band? I was thinking of getting it but I've read some complaints.


----------



## harald-hans

Mbaulfinger said:


> Very nice shots Harald-Hans. Love that watch. Are you still happy with its performance?


Together with my SBGA031 (Grand Seiko Diver) the best watch in my collection for me ...


----------



## Odie




----------



## brvheart

Odie said:


>


Wait I thought you got rid of that? Did you get another one?!?


----------



## Odie

brvheart said:


> Wait I thought you got rid of that? Did you get another one?!?


I did but I missed it, so I decided to get the FC version because of the micro adjustment on the band and that this version had less green. The resin band wasn't comfortable on my wrist. The FC version is very comfortable.

I was deciding between this one and the Q1000MC and decided on the Protrek obviously...glad I did after this V2 fiasco


----------



## brvheart

Odie said:


> I did but I missed it, so I decided to get the FC version because of the micro adjustment on the band and that this version had less green. The resin band wasn't comfortable on my wrist. The FC version is very comfortable.
> 
> I was deciding between this one and the Q1000MC and decided on the Protrek obviously...glad I did after this V2 fiasco


Fantastic! I'm considering that model myself. The Lume looks great!


----------



## Mbaulfinger

Whoa that lume looks great!


----------



## harald-hans

Yes - the lume is very good on the PRW-7000


----------



## Odie

The 7000 has one of the best lighting systems in the Protrek lineup. It's also the most feature packed of all the Protreks as well.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## brvheart

Odie said:


> The 7000 has one of the best lighting systems in the Protrek lineup. It's also the most feature packed of all the Protreks as well.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Man you're killing me smalls!!! I'm already wanting one! Post more photos!!


----------



## harald-hans

brvheart said:


> Man you're killing me smalls!!! I'm already wanting one! Post more photos!!


Here we go - all shots taken ba iPhone 6 ...


----------



## brvheart

How about some non-lume ones as well  ;-)


----------



## harald-hans

Did you not see my pic´s on page 42 ... !?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/show-your-protrek-pathfinder-568021-42.html#post36025330


----------



## brvheart

harald-hans said:


> Did you not see my pic´s on page 42 ... !?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/show-your-protrek-pathfinder-568021-42.html#post36025330


Yes of course I saw them.


----------



## JamesAtCT

Odie said:


>


WHOAAAA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans

*Push* the thread ... :-d


----------



## T3C

Love the prw7000 ... here is mine










Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## avinashvarma94

PRW3500

View attachment 10386106


----------



## SgtPepper

ProTrek PRW-3500-1ER:


----------



## user510

Casio PAT-500 Twincept. Altimeter, Barometer and time piece with analog/digital interface.








I bought this one circa 1999. Wore it for a couple of years, then got interested in other watches. It still works. I keep it in a case with other watches in my humble collection.

-Steve


----------



## StevePCTech

For me a watch is a tool and I got the prw-3000 because I wanted a maintenance free grab and go watch that kept perfect time with no input by me. I put my money in things other than watches ;-)


----------



## harald-hans

PRW-3100G-3JR


----------



## AirWatch




----------



## Watchworld99

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

PAW-2000-1









PAW-5000-1









PRW-S6000Y-1


----------



## 4nn4

Owned Casio Protrek PRG-90 from 2008. Duplex LCD, Good durable watch, already 1 times replace the CTL1616 solar battery and 1 time replace the LCD screen. However somehow the Compass is damage although can be function but can not point to correct direction.


----------



## cbob1912

PRG-270B


----------



## Subafan

Old school PRG-40.


----------



## Subafan

Duplicated Deleted.


----------



## Dxnnis

What is the S symbol mean on the back of this PRG240?







Sorry did not want to start a whole new thread


----------



## GaryK30

Dxnnis said:


> What is the S symbol mean on the back of this PRG240?
> View attachment 14567431
> 
> Sorry did not want to start a whole new thread


I believe it means it's a "sample." There are some threads about this on f17.


----------



## Dxnnis

Thanks Gary


----------



## SSingh1975

After owning/selling several Protreks, this one finally is a keeper mainly cos it's a analogue/field dial so goes in as a "regular watch".


----------



## Dxnnis

SSingh1975 said:


> After owning/selling several Protreks, this one finally is a keeper mainly cos it's a analogue/field dial so goes in as a "regular watch".
> View attachment 14576461


Great looking model, I can see why you want to keep it


----------



## KindaDevil

latest prw 50 with sapphire glass and bracelet :-!


----------



## Dxnnis

KindaDevil said:


> latest prw 50 with sapphire glass and bracelet :-!
> 
> View attachment 14594805


Very nice looking model, enjoy @KindaDevil


----------



## filthyj24

Pretty much hasn't left my wrist in over 3 years. Has survived numerous foot chases, fights and fatherhood.


----------



## simple watcher

Whoa, that's nice!


----------



## bofe954

SSingh1975 said:


> After owning/selling several Protreks, this one finally is a keeper mainly cos it's a analogue/field dial so goes in as a "regular watch".
> View attachment 14576461


What strap is that?


----------



## Ozy8

What is this model?..ref?


----------



## Ozy8

View attachment 14675239


What is this model?..ref?


----------



## Dxnnis

It's an SGW-100-2BR I think


----------



## GaryK30

Ozy8 said:


> View attachment 14675239
> 
> 
> What is this model?..ref?


*SGW-100-2B*


----------



## Dxnnis

That is a real nice looking model @GaryK30, much nicer in neg


----------



## hasto092

Hi,

I have several older model Protreks, but these two are my "current" versions that get all the wrist time 



I am hoping to pick up the WSD-F30 if I can find a stockist in my part of the world. Otherwise it'll be via Japan.

Thanks. |>


----------



## Miklos86

KindaDevil said:


> latest prw 50 with sapphire glass and bracelet :-!
> 
> View attachment 14594805


Oh, that's a very nice model! Looks excellent on your wrist. I'm thinking about picking that up as an upgrade to the recently sold PRW-6600. Could you share your impressions about it? Maybe with pictures.

Does the combi bracelet have quick release spring bars? What is the lug width?

I especially like that they managed to match the hands with the numerals. On the Ti version the numerals are beige, but the hands are white.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## wave180

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

sorry about the bad picture,
PRG-330


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## supermike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus

My PRW-2500....


----------



## ned-ludd

Not my PRG240T-7 but a shot of what looks like a PRG240-1 worn by Simon Pegg in the movie "Hector and The Search For Happiness".


----------



## Rocket1991

ned-ludd said:


> Not my PRG240T-7 but a shot of what looks like a PRG240-1 worn by Simon Pegg in the movie "Hector and The Search For Happiness".
> 
> View attachment 14780827


He been known to wear Casio in movies. Like in Mission Impossible.


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## brvheart

Dxnnis said:


> View attachment 14783267


I loved that version of the 270!!


----------



## KindaDevil

Miklos86 said:


> Oh, that's a very nice model! Looks excellent on your wrist. I'm thinking about picking that up as an upgrade to the recently sold PRW-6600. Could you share your impressions about it? Maybe with pictures.
> 
> Does the combi bracelet have quick release spring bars? What is the lug width?
> 
> I especially like that they managed to match the hands with the numerals. On the Ti version the numerals are beige, but the hands are white.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Hi, thanks, was travelling and hadn't had time to get online. I like this model a lot, the antireflective coating under the glass is good but I wish it had a layer outside as well, also the lume isn't very strong; other than that is very light and comfortable, the bracelet comes with standard spring bars but they are easy to remove, the micro adjustment on the bracelet is very welcome, lugs are 20mm.

The dark theme is very coherent, got some compliments from non-watch people and is fantastic for traveling due to the comfort and the ease of use of the world timer function.

here's next to my bathy


----------



## batosai117

I recently picked up the PRW 50 and I love it. I've been researching "field watches" and it has that "look." With the full Arabic numerals, small size, and low profile it's perfect. It does everything that my GWG-1000 mudmaster does but in a smaller package. It doesn't snag on my backpack and wears easier underneath jackets and long sleeves.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SamRHughes

This is sterile and tactical compared to the PRW-50's, which exhibit more of a human warmth.


----------



## batosai117

I sent back and sold a few things and picked up my grail Protrek that I've been eyeballing for a while now. The PRW 7000 FC. It's the perfect watch for me and it does everything. I was able to use it today going on a day hike with my family.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

Added a metal bracelet to my PRW-6600, love it...


----------



## Dxnnis

Goes together a treat Ken, real nice job mate


----------



## waydestover

Got my PRW-6600. It's not nearly as bulky as I thought it would be and I'm really happy with it so far! Works well to wear into the office, and I'm looking forward to going backpacking with it as well. I'm liking the original band, but might still swap it out with a Barton sailcloth band like I saw another poster on this thread did.


----------



## Dxnnis

waydestover said:


> Got my PRW-6600. It's not nearly as bulky as I thought it would be and I'm really happy with it so far! Works well to wear into the office, and I'm looking forward to going backpacking with it as well. I'm liking the original band, but might still swap it out with a Barton sailcloth band like I saw another poster on this thread did.
> 
> View attachment 14849835


Awesome, enjoy


----------



## sportmats

I have two trekkies. 
Just picked up the PRW-50 just a few days ago. Has had the PRW-6600 for a year or so. Two nice watches. although the digital display on the PRW-6600 could have been a bit brighter. Casio has showed that they can make good negative displays. My next purchase will hopefully be another PRW-50 but with white dial and blue numbers/digits.


----------



## Dxnnis

Not one of the latest but new to me


----------



## kenls

Dxnnis said:


> View attachment 14898583
> 
> Not one of the latest but new to me


Another neg- display @Dxnnis? You're as bad as I am! Wear it in good health buddy. :-!


----------



## Davemro

Old one...


----------



## jtaka1

PRG330 in my way home.


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## Mwayne5

sportmats said:


> I have two trekkies.
> Just picked up the PRW-50 just a few days ago. Has had the PRW-6600 for a year or so. Two nice watches. although the digital display on the PRW-6600 could have been a bit brighter. Casio has showed that they can make good negative displays. My next purchase will hopefully be another PRW-50 but with white dial and blue numbers/digits.


What is the case size on the left watch? I'm just now getting into Anadigi watches, but a lot of Protreks are very large for what I'm used to. This one seems much smaller.


----------



## batosai117

Mwayne5 said:


> What is the case size on the left watch? I'm just now getting into Anadigi watches, but a lot of Protreks are very large for what I'm used to. This one seems much smaller.


Its the Protrek PRW 50. It's a great looking watch and comfortable. I bought it when I was really searching for a "field watch" this had the look plus casio functionality.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## cmoy

PRW 2500-1A dreaming of going back to the parks.


----------



## batosai117

Wearing my Protrek 7000-8JF.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## custodes

May I post this here?


----------



## Mike Rivera

Here's my PRW60-T while hiking in the Northern California Sierra mountains over Memorial Day weekend at almost 5,000 feet.


----------



## Cleef

PRW-1500


----------



## Mike Rivera

Here's my PRW60-T enjoying a swim at 104 deg in No. California (it's a dry heat b-) ). Such a fun watch and so light being a Ti band. I wear her at least once a week ...


----------



## Seabee1

On safari for freshies


----------



## Odie

The PRW-1500Y was always my most favorite Protrek/Pathfinder. The PRW-3510 (which I just got) is a close 2nd. Swapped out the band:


----------



## Dxnnis

Looks awesome @Odie


----------



## Rocat

Odie said:


> The PRW-1500Y was always my most favorite Protrek/Pathfinder. The PRW-3510 (which I just got) is a close 2nd. Swapped out the band:


Did you snag that one from Amazon for $160? I debated about this one but since I had just received the PRW3100 a few days earlier I passed on it.


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM




----------



## Whoops

Rocat: "Did you snag that one from Amazon for $160? I debated about this one but since I had just received the PRW3100 a few days earlier I passed on it. "

I did and I am still within the return window and it is sitting in the box with all the tags and plastic on it still. I like the look of the negative STN, but as I already have the PRW3510Y-1JF, I am questioning if I really need the second watch with an inverted display or the $160.


----------



## Imzadi

PRW 2500 in PAW 2000T case


----------



## Victorv

Here is mine


----------



## batosai117

I got my new Protrek 6600 in today. It's awesome, comfortable, easy to read, and I love the lume.























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86

batosai117 said:


> I got my new Protrek 6600 in today. It's awesome, comfortable, easy to read, and I love the lume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Those stripes on the outside of the bezel are a nice touch. They weren't there on my earlier model.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## CasioVibe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peaceonearth

PRG-270 @ Glacier National Park


----------



## Bear1845




----------



## Zednut

Just managed to get a bargain 6000sg and now I have both😀


----------



## Seneca09

PRW 2500


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## therion

This thread desperately needs some fresh photos


----------



## GrouchoM

therion said:


> This thread desperately needs some fresh photos


My prw-3100 is for sale but here's a photo for you. 









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## hoss

Here's mine.


----------



## filthyj24




----------



## DG2408

Rocket1991 said:


> View attachment 15908943


how do you like the 3500? I have been wearing the 1500 for close to 10 years now for work and have been thinking about upgrading.


----------



## Rocket1991

DG2408 said:


> how do you like the 3500? I have been wearing the 1500 for close to 10 years now for work and have been thinking about upgrading.


It's PAG-240. 3500 is oversized 3000/3100. I like 3000/3100 version in stead of 3500 it feels more balanced but 3500 i heard has better strap arrangement.
Gen 3 sensor is better but older Protreks have more real estate on screen. Casio became more frugal in new models.








PAG240-1 | PRO TREK PRO TREK Black | CASIO


A double-layer liquid crystal model with a register ring equipped with a triple sensor. A practical design realized by combining a two-layer liquid crystal able to display multiple types of information simultaneously and a register ring that displays direction in a simple manner via a rotating...




www.casio.com


----------



## DG2408

Rocket1991 said:


> It's PRG-240. 3500 is oversized 3000/3100. I like 3000/3100 version in stead of 3500 it feels more balanced but 3500 i heard has better strap arrangement.
> Gen 3 sensor is better but older Protreks have more real estate on screen. Casio became more frugal in new models.


I've worn the PAW-1500 for over 10 years now. Love the size of it. It's definitely showing it's age with the bezel and the strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991

DG2408 said:


> I've worn the PAW-1500 for over 10 years now. Love the size of it. It's definitely showing it's age with the bezel and the strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Casio should start offering Gen4 sensor already. Gen 3 is quick (way better than Gen2) and accurate (1m elevation vs 5 and compass is whooping 1 min  ) but it still lacking in functionality.


----------



## Sir-Guy

I have three ProTreks, but this PRW-50 by far gets the most wear. It's my favorite one so far...the analog is quite nice and it's easy to ignore the fancy features if you want to.


















It's probably the closest to a "field watch G-Shock" we are likely to see.


----------



## dj8989

PRW-6600Y-1JF


----------



## Rijal79

Happy weekends and greetings from Malaysia to all.

Replying to Col Dane, here is me wearing my CA-53W-1Z when I was cleaning some of my Casio general watches; while contemplating to pull the trigger next and buy only 1 of the W-217H/HMs or the B650WDs 










And pulling out this PRG-300-1A4DR from a shoebox (where I keeps all of my black G-Shocks), here is my one and only Protrek  Don't care what people say about a guy wearing pink Protrek but I got this Casio ABC watch for only just MYR 440 (USD 106).


----------



## DG2408

Odie said:


> The PRW-1500Y was always my most favorite Protrek/Pathfinder. The PRW-3510 (which I just got) is a close 2nd. Swapped out the band:


I just snagged a PRW-3510. What band did you switch out to?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DG2408

Just came in the mail today. Love the negative display

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CasioVibe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peeha

My '94 and '96 PT's. The ATC1100 needs a battery again (eats them annually) but the PRT40 running well. Prefer the older designs personally even tho than can dig a bit when under pressure.


----------



## CasioVibe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic

Arrived yesterday



















Put it on Barton


----------



## Maxgus




----------



## usclassic




----------



## nobody

Last and only for me


----------



## GrouchoM

nobody said:


> Last and only for me
> 
> View attachment 16248969


What model is this? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## nobody

GrouchoM said:


> What model is this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


PRX 7000T


----------



## CasioVibe

Modded with an orange plastic back and imo, it’s a better match than the original dark green one, since the adjust and light buttons are now both orange, the N on the rotating bezel, and both the barometer pressure indicator and water resistant markings on the LCD as well with the latest edition.


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## samael_6978

PRW-31YT









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Subafan

Using my old PRG-60 today


----------



## usclassic




----------

